# two solids had half the litters to be pied???



## bbarber65 (Jul 31, 2015)

I had a chocolate mama (ok the pic is when she was a bebe)









and a himi dad









which I understand are both solids

how did I have half the litter to be brokens or as u say "pied"


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The pied gene is recessive, which means for it to present on a mouse there must be a copy from both the sire and the dam. If a mouse has only one copy of the pied gene, it will present as non pied but will be a carrier (and can therefore pass on the gene to its offspring).

In your case, both your choc dam and Himalayan sire were carrying the pied gene and it has presented where there are two copies. The non pied in the litter may or may not be carriers.


----------

